
Australia’s democracy has been downgraded from ‘open’ to ‘narrowed’ - rahuldottech
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/the-feed/australia-s-democracy-has-been-downgraded-from-open-to-narrowed
======
rahuldottech
Also, see this thread which lists various non-democratic incidents that have
taken place in Australia recently:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/e8jc50/australia...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/e8jc50/australias_democracy_has_been_downgraded_from/fadchbf/)

